# ASRock Vorreiter bei internem USB3 Anschluss für die Front



## Skysnake (10. Oktober 2010)

*ASRock Vorreiter bei internem USB3 Anschluss für die Front*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie Tom's Hardware berichtet, hat ASRock  nun als erster Hersteller ein Mainboard mit internem Anschluss für Front USB3 Anschlüsse herausgebracht. Damit erübrigt sich das durchschleifen eines externen Anschlusses auf der Rückseite.

Bleibt zu hoffen, das sich schnellst möglich ein Standart daraus entwickeln lässt um unterschiedliche nicht zueinander kompatible Lösungen zu unterbinden.

Quelle: USB 3.0 To The Front Panel: ASRock Leads The Way : Keeping Up With The Dells


----------



## bxstar (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: ASRock Vorreiter bei internem USB3 Anschluss für die Front*

Es gibt doch schon länger das Asrock 890GX Extreme4, welches über zwei interne USB 3.0-Anschlüsse verfügt...


----------



## Namaker (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: ASRock Vorreiter bei internem USB3 Anschluss für die Front*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen, das sich schnellst möglich ein *Standart* daraus entwickeln lässt


So etwas?

@Topic: Müsste für Front-USB3 nicht auch ein neues Gehäuse gekauft werden?


----------



## jaramund (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: ASRock Vorreiter bei internem USB3 Anschluss für die Front*



Namaker schrieb:


> So etwas?
> 
> @Topic: Müsste für Front-USB3 nicht auch ein neues Gehäuse gekauft werden?


Jop, da USB 3.0 vier Kontakte mehr hat als 2.0


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: ASRock Vorreiter bei internem USB3 Anschluss für die Front*

Oder man rüstet eunfach um. Und Tauscht die Anschlüsse einfach. Aber ob USB 3 zz sein muss muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: ASRock Vorreiter bei internem USB3 Anschluss für die Front*

Also ich denke es geht schlicht um Das Kabel für den internen Anschluss. Hab bisher nämlich noch nirgends gehört das es sowas zu kaufen gibt.

Der Artikel ist ja auch vom 8.10 das sollte schon aktuell sein o_O


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: ASRock Vorreiter bei internem USB3 Anschluss für die Front*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also ich denke es geht schlicht um Das Kabel für  den internen Anschluss. Hab bisher nämlich noch nirgends gehört das es  sowas zu kaufen gibt.
> 
> Der Artikel ist ja auch vom 8.10 das sollte schon aktuell sein o_O




Ja vor 4 Wochen war das mal Aktuell Schau mal hier.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: ASRock Vorreiter bei internem USB3 Anschluss für die Front*

Ja die News hab ich auch gelesen, nur stand dort nichts davon, das man sich damit das durchschleifen für den Frontanschluss spart. Also von daher sind das schon "neue" news.

Also mir wars zumindest bisher nicht klar, dass das durchschleifen weg fällt, was z.B. für mich nen no go war.

Ich denk für viele ist dies genauso neu wie für mich.


----------



## Domowoi (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: ASRock Vorreiter bei internem USB3 Anschluss für die Front*

Nur so als Frage man konnte doch mit einem internen Anschluss 2 USB 2.0 betreiben. Warum kann man jetzt nicht mit einem internen 1 USB 3.0 betreiben? Wäre das nicht einfacher?


----------



## Skysnake (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: ASRock Vorreiter bei internem USB3 Anschluss für die Front*

Das Problem war ja wohl der Anschluss. Ist wohl nicht so trivial wie bei USB 1.0/2.0

Dazu steht auch bischen was bei Tom


----------



## INU.ID (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: ASRock Vorreiter bei internem USB3 Anschluss für die Front*



bxstar schrieb:


> Es gibt doch schon länger das Asrock *890GX* Extreme4, welches über zwei interne USB 3.0-Anschlüsse verfügt...


Das "ASRock *P55* Extreme4", welches seit August im Handel ist, verfügt ebenfalls über zwei externe und zwei interne USB3-Anschlüsse. Und das seit Juli erhältliche "MSI P55A Fuzion" verfügt über jeweils einen internen und einen externen USB3-Anschluss.

Ergo ist eher MSI Vorreiter bei internen USB3-Anschlüssen.

Edit: OK, Asrock hatte schon beim Extreme3 vier USB3-Ports, ergo ist dann doch Asrock "Vorreiter" bei internen USB3-Anschlüssen.^^


----------



## kortos (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: ASRock Vorreiter bei internem USB3 Anschluss für die Front*

das teil ist nicht nurn kabel, es ist ein ganzes frontpanel im 3,5" format!
hier das bild: http://images.anandtech.com/doci/3877/frontpanel.jpg

hier das review: ASRock 890FX Deluxe: Comprehensive Motherboard Review & Investigation of Thuban Performance Scaling - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

finde das schon ziemlich cool, aber erstma bisschen usb3 hardware wär nich schlecht


----------

